# emerge problem

## headly

whenever i try to update i get the following

emerge -u world -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating world dependencies -Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1204, in ?

    if not mydepgraph.syscreate(getworldlist()):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 503, in syscreate

    if not self.create(self.match(myline,mykey="update (likely old /var/db/pkg entry)")):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 409, in create

    mydb=open(mydbkey,"r")

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/cache/edb/dep/dep-proftpd-1.2.5-r1.ebuild'

----------

## Houdini

Try re-emerging portage.  I just tried that same line and it works fine, using 2.0.4

----------

## headly

emerge portage

Calculating dependencies \Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1236, in ?

    if not mydepgraph.create(mytype+" "+portage.root+" "+mykey,None,"--onlydeps" not in myopts):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 409, in create

    mydb=open(mydbkey,"r")

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/cache/edb/dep/dep-portage-2.0.4.ebuild'

----------

## klieber

try:

```
emerge -c rsync
```

then

```
emerge -u portage
```

(use the -p first, to make sure it's a sane upgrade)

--kurt

----------

## headly

emerge -c rsync

 rsync

    selected: none

   protected: 2.5.5

     omitted: none

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

 root # emerge -u portage

Calculating dependencies \Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1236, in ?

    if not mydepgraph.create(mytype+" "+portage.root+" "+mykey,None,"--onlydeps" not in myopts):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 409, in create

    mydb=open(mydbkey,"r")

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/cache/edb/dep/dep-portage-2.0.4.ebuild'

----------

## klieber

Try searching the mailing list archives.  I did a quick search and ran across quite a few posts similar to yours.  Don't have time to go through all the posts to see what the fix might be, but maybe you do.  :Smile: 

--kurt

----------

